# Support for MotorolaSM56Modem_PCI device (0644dfea15)?



## karolyi (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have a pci modem card, which identifies as the following:


```
none2@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x070300 card=0x30201057 chip=0x30521057 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Motorola'
    device     = 'MotorolaSM56Modem_PCI device (0644dfea15)'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = generic modem
```

Any chance to support this card in the near future by the uart module? As i've read, the sio(4) module is outdated for pci modems.

Thanks,
Laszlo


----------



## karolyi (Sep 20, 2011)

Suggestions on this topic? I need to get this card working.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2011)

Some searching says it's a software modem.  Software modems have always had only limited support on FreeBSD.  But the ltmdm port for Lucent modems is gone now.
Best bet is to replace it with an external serial modem.  USB hardware modems (not host-based) ought to work also, but I've never tried one.


----------

